# Thai: yoo gub way lah



## GamblingCamel

This is a line from a pop song -- Tum Dai Pang.
The translator's subtitle = "I will live according to time that continues to spin forward."
Is this a very literal translation? If so, what's the word by word breakdown?
I'm thinking that it might be a fixed expression in Thai, an idiomatic manner of expressing patience, resignation.


----------



## BODYholic

'yoo' is to stay or to live.
'gub' means with.
'way lah' is the Thai word for time (noun).


----------



## GamblingCamel

Thank you BODY. 
Interesting translation in the subtitles.  Very elaborate!  And slightly awkward, at least from a native USA speaker's pov.  But its formal style has seduced me and added to my enjoyment of the song.


----------



## rinaswan

I think that translation sounds not too bad, though awkward, actually to explain one's inactive manner in the midst of ongoing time. And you're quite right, the line also expresses patience or resignation to some extent.


----------

